# error -> termcap / mysql



## ohio (3. September 2002)

guden,

folgendes prob, mysql(3.23.51) entpackt, dann mit 


```
./configure --prefix=/blaaaa --prefix=/bluuub
```
 bearbeitet und irgendwann kommt dann...

"checking for termcap functions library... configure: error: No curses/termcap library found"

was hat das bloß wieder zu bedeuten?  

für jede antwort -> :]

gruss, ohio


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. September 2002)

Das bedeutet, daß die termcap- bzw. curses-Library nicht installiert sind.
Um das zu ändern kannst du unter ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/ncurses die ncurses-Library runterladen, und unter ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/termcap die termcap-Library.

have fun

reptiler


----------



## ohio (5. September 2002)

prima, hat gefunzt, dank dir.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. September 2002)

Kein Thema, Rechnung kommt per Post.

have fun

reptiler


----------

